# New Cath Codes



## MFaulkner (Jan 11, 2011)

My office used these codes previously

36140-59
93510-26
93543
93545
93555-26
93556-26
92980 - if stent

I believe that the new codes to cover these would be 

36140-59
93452-26
93454-26
92980

Can someone please let me know if this is correct, definitely confused with all the new bundles.


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 11, 2011)

Stent code if done remains 92980.

Left heart cath 93510-26, 93545, 93556-26, 93543, and 93555-26 will now be billed as 93458-26 in 2011.

Why are you billing 36140-59?

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## MFaulkner (Jan 11, 2011)

We used that one as the access to the artery to do the cath, although that was established before I joined the group and was never really sure about it. so all those codes are combined into one code now?


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, components of a diagnostic cath are all bundled into 1 code now. 

You can't be reporting the 36140 for accessing the artery, though. That's part of the procedure. Please see Medicare CCI edits:

13. Cardiac catheterization and percutaneous coronary artery interventional procedures such as angioplasty, atherectomy, or stenting include insertion of a needle and/or catheter, infusion, fluoroscopy and ECG rhythm strips (e.g., CPT codes 36000, 36120, 36140, 36160, 36200-36248, 36410, 96360-96376, 71034, 76000-76001, 93040-93042). All these services are components of a cardiac catheterization or percutaneous coronary artery interventional procedure and are not separately reportable.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## MFaulkner (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok thank you very much I really appreciate it


----------



## scrappingal (Jan 13, 2011)

93458 replaces all five of the codes that previously would be billed for a LHC w coronaries and LV.  
You would only bill 93452 if it was a LHC with or without LV and 93454 would be the coronaries only.  Do not bill both codes for the LHC, but 93458 instead.


----------



## asims2008 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Confused!*

 I have a question about the new cath codes...if I am reporting something from 2010 would I use the old codes now or go ahead with the new codes since they are already in affect...this may be a dumb question but I just want to make sure I am doing everything correctly!!


----------



## Jess1125 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you're reporting something from 2010 you will use the 2010 codes. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## jbreen (Jan 19, 2011)

*what about codes 93565 & 93566*

Okay... I understand we would bill 93451-26  for the Right cath.. this includes the placement, the imaging, and injection and there would not be any other codes to bill with it now? i am having a hard time wrapping my brain around going from 5 codes to 1!

thanks in advanced for clarification!


----------



## jbreen (Jan 19, 2011)

also when would it be appropriate to bill 93566 and 93568? This is only for right caths... what about left caths and Rt & LT caths?


----------

